# Jerky Help!



## smitch (Jun 10, 2017)

i've been smoking jerky for over a year now and have flavor down perfect but still having hard time with doneness.  I usually go about 9 to 10 hours till bends but doesn't snap at 160-170 degrees on yoder 480.  Usually use eye round cut cross grain 1/4" thick but jerky is usually very fibrous and hard to bite thru. I know jerky is suppose to be something to chew on but this is ridiculous sometime.  I'm sure of cut across the grain so that's not the problem.  Any suggestion or comments will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Stan


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 10, 2017)

cut it 1/8th instead of 1/4 for better results


----------



## sharp1959 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello Pops,

Not to high-jak smitch's thread ...but is it is about Beef Jerky...anyway ;)

I was looking at your brine mix and the amount of cure#1  - 1 TBSP only weighs 1/2 oz not 1 oz

I put it on my scale and 1 oz equals 2 TBSP of cure#1

I also see where other members have put in 2 TBSP in their brines ...???

Would 2 TBSP still be 156 PPM ?

I would just like to have this cleared up..for me I guess .....I'm new to all this... goodness!

Also have you every heard of Robertson's Hams / Meats?

Their jerky is how I like it ....DRY and THIN.......

http://www.robertsons-hams.com/1lb-real-beef-jerky

They also cut there jerky from eye of round, and cut to 1/8+ but, they dry it to where it's crispy and breaks easy

VERY GOOD ... I like to re-hydrate in my mouth....don't like chewy jerky...they claim they do it the ole way...

Beef,water,salt,sugar,spices(pepper),sodium nitrite ....that's it!! It's so good...

I was wondering if you could help me or give any suggestions on how they make it, so

I could try to make it at home ...I do have a MasterBuilt Electric Smoker -- with the Cold smoke attachment...works great... ;)

Any advice would be greatly appreciated ;)

Thanks

Lar


----------



## smitch (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks for reply and i've tried it at different thickness but like a little thicker piece.  One question is that i see things like Cure #1 used to preserve for longer shelf life but does that have any effect on braking down the meat or tenderness.

Thanks, 
Stan


----------



## stovebolt (Jun 12, 2017)

Cure#1 is used to prevent botulism and you should be using it.

Chuck


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 12, 2017)

Cured jerky will only remain shelf stable for a week, The garbage you see in stores has been treated with all sorts of preservatives plus a pack of food grade moisture absorbing pack. Try to keep your jerky out of a zip lock bag as it will create moisture and the risk of mold and spoilage goes up.

Prague Powder #1

Also called Insta-Cure and Modern Cure. Cures are used to prevent meats from spoiling when being cooked or smoked at low temperatures (under 200 degrees F). This cure is 1 part sodium nitrite (6.25%) and 16 parts salt (93.75%) and are combined and crystallized to assure even distribution. As the meat temperate rises during processing, the sodium nitrite changes to nitric oxide and starts to ‘gas out’ at about 130 degrees F. After the smoking /cooking process is complete only about 10-20% of the original nitrite remains. As the product is stored and later reheated for consumption, the decline of nitrite continues. 4 ounces of Prague powder #1 is required to cure 100 lbs of meat. A more typical measurement for home use is 1 level tsp per 5 lbs of meat. Mix with cold water, then mix into meat like you would mix seasonings into meat


----------



## daveomak (Jun 12, 2017)

sharp1959 said:


> Hello Pops,
> 
> Not to high-jak smitch's thread ...but is it is about Beef Jerky...anyway ;)
> 
> ...


Lar, morning......   When using cure  #1,  1 tsp. safely cures about 5#'s of meat...  the finished product is about 156 Ppm...   1 TBS is 3 tsp...   Sooo, it will safely cure about 15#'s of meat to 156 Ppm... 

Cure calculations are based on weight per weight.... 

If you have an amount of water, sugar and salt, the weight of that brine / cure mix must be included in the calculation.....

Weigh the brine/ cure mix...   1 gallon is approx. 10#'s with the sugar and salt added...  if you add 5#'s of meat, the meat finished product will be approx. 156 Ppm nitrite if you added 3 tsp. or 1 TBS of cure #1...

If you add 10#'s of meat to the gallon of stuff, it will need 4 tsp of cure #1 because there is a total of 20#'s of meat and brine / cure mix...  

The ratio of 1 tsp per 5#'s of stuff is a constant...  

If I screwed up and confused anyone, let me know..  please...    Dave


----------



## sharp1959 (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks guys for all you postings...:)

But, I still have a question on Pop's recipe see below...

I have no problem using Pink Salt (cure #1)... 

I'm using DQ Curing Salt from Butcher & Packer.

Pop's posting:


> real simple curing brine:
> 
> for every 1 gallon of water, add:
> 
> ...


Ok....so in this Pops says... 1 heaping tablespoon of cure is about 1 ounce and the allowed safely is 3.84 ounces per 1 gallon of brine......NO Problem here...we get that part math work out perfect..

but...when I weigh 1 heaping tablespoon on my scale it equals 1/2 a ounce...so...this changes the 1 TABLE spoon to 1 gallon to 2 TABLE spoons to equal the above math.....right?

I also checked my scale with my calibrated weights I have and it's right on the mark..(I thought my digital scale was broken)...

....and please ...please don't get me wrong I'm NOT trying to under mine or question Pops greatness here...I'm only trying to get things right and safe...

Max allowed = 3.84 ounces per 1 gallon of brine water ( at 1 heaping tablespoon per ounce / 1 gallon of water) MAX = 3.84 tablespoons 

Max allowed = 3.84 ounces per 1 gallon of brine water ( at 2 tablespoons per ounce / 1 galloon of water) MAX = 7.68 tablespoons

With Pops 1 heaping Tablespoon his recipe is WELL under the max...and I think as some of his posts have said ...that way you can leave the meat in longer times

and have more of a tender product.... which is a good thing... ;)

So...with all this ...one of my questions was about the PPM with only 1 TABLEspoons  -vs-  2 TABLEspoons

...also I never thought that maybe Butcher & Packer may have changed to a different weight salt in their mix.... ???? ( this could account for the less weight )

I bet some of you get out your scales.... ha ha ... :)

This was why I got stuck on the 1 heaping Tablespoon (rounded over)  = 1 ounce... when maybe it should be 2 tablespoons to equal a ounce .... hope everyone understands...I just may having

a "cerebral cortex" malfunction.... ;)

I'm also going to purchase another quality brand scale to confirm weight.

Please chime in if I have made any stupid mistakes or mis calculations, like I said I'm just trying to learn this so as to make it all safe and RIGHT ;)

Thanks for all your help

Respectfully,

Lar


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 14, 2017)

sharp1959 said:


> Thanks guys for all you postings...:)
> 
> But, I still have a question on Pop's recipe see below...
> 
> ...


I've never weighed a tablespoon of cure.  For pop's brine I've always just used the 1 heaping tablespoon per gallon.

I have weighed teaspoon of the cure I have and it weighs in at 5.67 grams. (3) teaspoons per tablespoon = 17.01 grams. (2) tablespoons per ounce = 34.02grams


----------



## sharp1959 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello,

yup....

1 conventional ounce = 28.35 grams (kitchen measurement)

1 troy ounce 31.10 grams (precious metals)

...

1 heaping TABLEspoon = 32 grams  ( +/- 1 or 2 grams ) ... everybody's heaping spoon may be different .... 

Sooooo ..... if we go by grams / 1 heaping TABLEspoon we are all still under the MAX of 3.84 ounces ( 108.86 grams ) per 1 GALLON of water... :)

I'm use to getting the measuring spoons out and filling'em them up ... then scraping the top of the spoon (stainless steel set) with the back side of a knife blade (butter knife) ...

which gives me exactly 1 tablespoon, teaspoon...etc... ;)

I'm just being overly concerned when .... really there is no need to be.... it's just me... being... a perfectionist at heart trying to mean well.... ;)

So, yes Pops is right on the mark, if you put a HEAPING TABLEspoon to 1 Gallon of water you CAN'T go wrong with that....

I'm going to experiment with the cure on some different batches of Jerky...

1 Heaping Tablespoon ( 32 grams )

and bump it up ... until I reach the MAX...

As I said, just as a experiment to see what the different amount do to the meat (same cut meat, same time in brine, ...etc)

What its heck I haven't done a science project for ...well ..let's say a long long time... ;)

I'll try to post back with results...

Thanks everyone for your input and wisdom! 

Respectfully,

Lar


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2017)

sharp1959 said:


> Hello,
> 
> yup....
> 
> ...


Lar, morning.....  IMO.....   May I recommend you stick to FDA guidelines and not experiment with amounts of cure #1....   Recommended for sausage making, 1.1 grams per pound of comminuted meat..  156 Ppm maximum allowable nitrite...    Nitrite can be poisonous and death "can" occur if too high a dose is taken....


----------



## sharp1959 (Jun 15, 2017)

Hello Dave,

Yes, I agree...with you 100% ... just experimenting (will not eat any meat) I just want to see the different colors / textures / etc of the meat and I'm

NOT going over  the 3.84 ounces per 1 gallon / also going to try dry rub ......to see the difference...

As I say I will NOT be eating any of the meat just want to see the difference.... ;)

Thanks Dave for looking out!

Respectfully,

Lar


----------

